# Osama bin Laden Is Dead!



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article with some ideas on the recent death of Osama bin Laden.

Osama bin Laden is dead and though some may rejoice while others not. I wonder if this will really make a difference with regards to terrorism? After all, I imagine there must be a second in command in his organization which will go on even without him and of course unfortunately retaliate. So, I wonder by how much will his organization be weakened by the loss of only one man even if he was their leader. I, naturally for my part would love to see an end to terrorism and such activities yet I do really wonder if the killing of this man will achieve this goal or even bring us any closer to it?

I even read once that there is or was the possibility that Osama bin Laden was but a spiritual leader so to speak and the real military leadership of his organization was controlled by others. Of course when something of the sort occurs many theories are bound to come up yet it did set me to thinking. Another theory or possibility being that the man who is or was presented as Osama bin Laden is but a figure for the press and the media while the real leader of Al-Qaeda is another man whose face has not been revealed. In all this we must not forget that Al-Qaeda is a very secret organization and getting information about them is not easy. Specially since it took the CIA and other organizations like it over ten years just to kill Osama bin Laden. This in spite of all their efforts to find him and resources to do it.

In writing this however I do not wish it to be understood that I consider the death of Osama bin Laden to have been a negative thing as it is not. I am just asking how much will this killing limit the ability of Al-Qaeda to operate if at all and weather or not this will only mean a change of leadership for Al-Qaeda and nothing more. 

In conclusion, I would say there is cause for optimism. I just hope it is not premature and that this should be no means be an indication that the time has come to relax our efforts in this struggle. It Perhaps being a case that maybe now more then ever we need to be extra cautious with regards to terrorism.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

There is indeed a second in command, Ayman al Zawahiri. He is far less charismatic and enjoys a much smaller power base than that of the bin Laden.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

I have heard about him and I know you are right but to a certain extent it almost does not matter. Al-Qaeda contrary to what some might think is not one organization but several through out world linked by an ideology and very often they work seperately. Some believe that the attacks in London and Madrid may not have been ordered or even known by bin Laden till after they took place.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thats interesting, and I suppose... Bad news.


----------



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Some even look at him like Hitler that members had to take oaths of loyalty to him yet to a certain extent he was a relgious leader so people who followed him believed they were following the will of Ala. So from this point of view his organization will not end like basically Hitler's did which was entirely based on his persona.


----------

